
The marketing stack that got us to 100 customers - sharemywin
https://www.indiehackers.com/@msed/the-marketing-stack-that-got-us-to-100-customers-0f41664806
======
pascalxus
I really like it when I see write ups like this. it's fascinating to learn
what worked and what didn't. Just a quick summary: it looks like you can group
their advice into 2 categories: 1. Use SEO to get people in the door. 2. The
rest is all about the marketing on your site.

Seeing many stories like this, I've seen a pattern: to get users to show up to
try your site/product, you gotta do SEO and it takes time.

> "Hold back paid ads until you start getting customers organically"

Another pattern I've seen: it takes a lot of work and expertise to make paid
advertising work, and even then, for a lot of people the ROI won't work.

------
sharemywin
They also listed what didn't work for them.

